# thinking of a possible move to Cyprus in a few years



## john5954 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello everyone,

My first post! yay! Anyways, to the topic at hand: I'm a Greek American studying mathematics and will be graduating from college this spring. I've been contemplating the idea of going abroad for a bit while I'm still young to experience living/working in Cyprus. This forum looks like an amazing resource and I'd like to hear from expats living in Cyprus currently.

First and foremost, I'm not intending to go within a year. I'm considering going within several years after I've either gotten work experience or pursued a master's degree too.

While I know some Greek (I can read it fairly decently and speak it, but I'm quite shy), I wouldn't even consider going to Cyprus until I've formally learned and built fluency in the language, almost comparable to a native. Also, the Greek I know is mainland, not Cypriot... would this be a problem? The languages are different, but I need to research to what extent.

So I have several questions:

First, do many Cypriots feel the economic outlook for the country is looking good once the effects of the recession diminish? A friend of mine who is up to date on many financial issues abroad has told me Cyprus has a pretty good outlook, especially with the recent energy discoveries, but he said my best bet is to ask the locals themselves. Right now, though, the effects of the recession are still being felt.
Second, given that I study math, what would you advise I pursue for work or a possible masters degree if I want to find secure, reasonably paid employment (reasonable being relative to what other Cypriots make) in Cyprus? While I may be American, I really do believe I can stretch money further than most because I'm a cheapskate (I don't complain about prices, but I always make the best of where I am as much as possible. I budgeted a possible teaching job in Kalambaka, Greece, where my cousins live and discovered that I could actually live decently on 1,000 euros a month. I wouldn't have a mortgage there though (cousins own a very nice house there), nor do I drink or smoke).
Third, this involves two scenarios. My parents are retired, and don't really have a lot of close family around here (a lot of friends have also moved, sadly). Their pensions combined will be about 6,000 USD per month ( adjusted to increase though with rising prices in the US... which is good). They've actually expressed an interest in going with me abroad. I have a younger brother too who is considering pursuing an education in economics/finance/ or possible engineering. If I were to secure a decent job and if my parents were to live with me (we're a really close nit family, which has its cons, but certainly, is really nice overall), how would our financial situation rank relative to other residents? Would my brother have good job prospects also if he decided to live in Cyprus too? 

And finally, I have the option of getting Greek citizenship via military service. Would Cypriots recommend that I do this? I know immigrants always have trouble finding work, but I suspect if I were to have Greek citizenship and be fluent in the language, I'd have an advantage in the playing field. 

No matter what one's situation is, I realize a move is very difficult and that Cyprus isn't some paradise (reality has set in for me-- I often don't know what to say to people who tell me for example they want to move to Greece. I kind of tell them 'sadly, it takes a certain type of person to be able to pull that off-- don't be fooled. I love my ancestry, but the political reality of Greece makes life much harder than it ought to be'). But I don't like where I live. I really don't. I'm grateful to have grown up in America, but I'm not happy here. And the way things are going, it's certainly not looking to be a rose garden in the future. I'm proud of my heritage and I want to go venture out into the world. Cyprus looks like an appealing, albeit complex destination. Plus, the idea of being in a really warm climate is exciting! 40 degrees Celsius is comfortable for me (yes, it really is-- meanwhile, the winters and cold are utterly depressing for me).


So... I'm sorry this message was a tad bit long, but if I'm going to explore this idea, I want to thoroughly know what I'm getting into.

I really appreciate any help you folks can provide.

Finally, if you have anything else to add, things for me to consider, fire away. I've only scratched the surface with this long message. 

euxaristo poli!!!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

If you speak mainland Greek and not Greeklish you won't have a problem. People will understand you and make an effort to speak mainland Greek - apart from some older folk. My husband is Greek American and has had no problem and now, after about 2 years, he understands a lot of Cypriot too.
Finding employment is another story. The lesser experience you have, the easier it will be. Don't get more than 1-2 years experience before moving. Be prepared to work much harder and make much less than in the US. I think another option for you is to come over for a semester or a year and see how you like it before deciding to move.That way you will have a chance to network as well as this is extremely important here.
Are your parents entitled to Greek pensions? If they are not sure, I can give you the contact information of someone who can help you find out. This is extremely important since Medicare wont cover them once they move here. If they are entitled to benefits in Greece though, they can transfer their medical benefit to Cyprus and thus have free medical care (excluding some expensive medicines like Plavix that here is considered not necessary). If they can get this benefit then their money would be sufficient (depending on life style of course).
You would need to get the Greek citizenship if you don't have the Cypriot one and if you go into the military in Greece you can choose to do your service in Cyprus.


----------



## john5954 (Jan 3, 2011)

theresoon-- thank you for your quick response!! my parents are covered with federal blue cross blue shield (dad worked for the US government for 30 years)... i'll have to talk to them soon, but would this be accepted in Cyprus? I'm not really sure if they're entitled to benefits in Greece. 

Hm why does less experience translate into better job prospects? I could see about the possibility of spending a semester abroad to get a better feel for the country. Networking I know can be quite important... in Greece it's really bad, to the point where you need to luck out and be related to your boss if you want good job prospects.

Thanks again!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Unemployment is very high right now, I know you said you are not planning to move for a few years so hopefully it will have stabilized by then. However, like you said it is sometimes a case of who you know rather than what you know when it comes to finding a job. 
As for the Fed. Blue Cross Blue Shield I don't know of anywhere that would accept it. A family member was also a gov. employee for years and travelled to Cyprus often and just paid out of pocket when here. 
As for military service, the majority of people I know in similar situations to yours always try to avoid it. I would visit for a couple months if you could first before you make any decisions like that or decide if you really want to live and work in Cyprus. I know that in the dead of winter in MA that 40 celcius sounds very appealing but, when it comes with 90% humidity and no central air like the US it is stifling. 
As for income, if your whole family moves out with their 6000USD pensions and if they are willing to help you until you find a job then you should all be in decent shape financially.


----------



## john5954 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you Cleo for your response! 

The economic situation in so many countries now is sadly gloomy. Some parts of the US right now are in pretty rough shape, as well. I've been told by my cousins in Greece that they know people, including one relative in Cyprus who've all said the same as you. They also passed the message to me that if I put effort into a job search I can expect around 1700 euros, maybe higher per month which they said "is not bad, but you must wait until things improve." Is that reasonable?

Would you say there are any particular fields/industries in Cyprus that have been fairing okay?

And don't worry, I plan to visit for a bit before making any decision. As of right now, a lot of this is highly tentative. I appreciate your honesty very much. 

On another note, if you have any other suggestions for other countries to go instead, I'd love to hear them, actually. I imagine living in Cyprus, you're a bit familiar with the Middle East region also, yes? I have a friend from Bahrain who's told me he knows westerners working in bahrain, qatar, the emirates, and financially they're "doing very well by US standards." He said too that westerners are also given preference in the job market, which I found surprising. But I feel like in these countries a lot of locals would resent Americans. Dunno though.

Again, thanks!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I know a couple of Lebanese people with Greek passports in Cyprus and from what I gather it's only really useful as an EU passport for travelling and working, not sure what the visa requirements are assuming you have an American passport? 

I also know plenty of Greeks who work in Cyprus and don't have a problem with the language, bit of banter with the locals around Cypriot words at most. Most Cypriots tend to make an effort with the Greek accent when talking to Greeks anyway.

Finally it seems to me that whoever I am speaking to lately (mostly young professionals starting a career in Cyprus) that they all work for Forex companies. There are so many popping up all over the place, would this be a good field for you? Basic starting salary from what I'm hearing is about 1000 a month but you can make double that on commission.

Also with the energy agreement that has been signed recently they say a lot of job opportunities are going to come round in the next few years. 

Again this is what information I'm being fed on my trips to Cyprus the last few months, I'm from Limassol so this may all be very different in the other main towns. Limassol has also received a hell of a lot of EU funding for projects to compare with everywhere else.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

john5954 said:


> theresoon-- thank you for your quick response!! my parents are covered with federal blue cross blue shield (dad worked for the US government for 30 years)... i'll have to talk to them soon, but would this be accepted in Cyprus? I'm not really sure if they're entitled to benefits in Greece.
> 
> Hm why does less experience translate into better job prospects? I could see about the possibility of spending a semester abroad to get a better feel for the country. Networking I know can be quite important... in Greece it's really bad, to the point where you need to luck out and be related to your boss if you want good job prospects.
> 
> Thanks again!


I don't think Blue Cross/Blue shield wouldn't cover them if they moved here but you can call and ask. if they lived and worked in greece, even for a short while, then they might be entitled to pension and medical coverage from Greece. If this is the case, then since both countries are in the EU, they can transfer the medical benefits from Greece to Cyprus.

There are more lower level jobs than higher level jobs. Also if you are a recent graduate and are offered a position making about 1000e per month that is not too bad. If you have 20 years experience and used to making 6 figures and used to a certain standard of living, need your own house/apartment (because by this time no matter how close you are with your folks you don't want to be living with them) -plus you probably have a spouse and kids, need a nicer car, and are offered a 2000e per month, you will think it's a joke.

About moving to the Middle East- I would think very hard why you want to move? Why don't you like the US? Or perhaps just the area where you live at? Would your parents then stay in the US? I grew up in the Middle East and know a lot of people who lived or live there but nobody goes there to retire.

Where do you go to college? Can you join any of the professional Greek American organizations? I know of one in Boston and in NYC there are lots of them.


----------

